# Indianapolis Cubers



## MCubing4Life (Jul 26, 2018)

Any cubers from Indianapolis?


----------



## Riley M (Aug 25, 2018)

MCubing4Life said:


> Any cubers from Indianapolis?


Just north of indianapolis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2018)

Me too - I live in Fishers.


----------



## DeanCovey (Dec 10, 2018)

Fort Wayne, Indiana,,


----------



## Berniecube (Dec 12, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> Me too - I live in Fishers.


Hello Mike, any cubing meet ups in Indianapolis ever?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2021)

Berniecube said:


> Hello Mike, any cubing meet ups in Indianapolis ever?


LOL. I think the last one I attended was probably about 8 or 9 years ago.

I regret that I don't have time to set up competitions in the area at the moment. Perhaps in a few years, when my youngest daughter has graduated, I might start having time to get into that again.


----------



## whocantcube (Mar 7, 2022)

in zionsville  didn't know there were so many cubers i the area!


----------



## Berniecube (Mar 7, 2022)

whocantcube said:


> in zionsville  didn't know there were so many cubers i the area!


So many? Not sure there are any actually...trying to coordinate a cubing meet up. Any interest?


----------

